# Solved: Office Outlook 2007 Receiving but not Sending emails!



## deportu (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a client who uses Office Outlook 2007 (which I recently installed over her old Outlook 97) for her email. It's been working perfectly for almost two months. However about two weeks ago, she realized the program will not send emails.

I've tried this method (and other variations of it following the same principle), but it has not helped. Furthermore, I've tried turning off Avira Antivir Guard to stop it from scanning incoming or outgoing messages. That didn't help either.

I would prefer not contacting the email provider unless absolutely necessary as I doubt this is an issue on their part. Could anyone help me get this working?

Windows XP
Office Outlook 2007


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't know what settings your mail server requires, but would it be requiring the same settings (outgoing server) as your incoming mail server? What kind of account is it? Generally POP3/SMTP accounts outgoing and incoming servers use the same settings. You really should contact your mail server/provider and ask them what the email settings for Outlook would be. Either version 2003 or 2007.


----------



## deportu (Oct 8, 2008)

Incoming is mail.caribe.net
Outgoing is smtp.caribe.net

It has been working fine for years, and for over a month since I upgraded her. The issue began just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

So did you try changing the setting to use the same settings as your incoming mail server?


----------



## deportu (Oct 8, 2008)

Will try that tomorrow when I deal with the computer again. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I'll be out for a few days, but I'd start with that. I would also still recommend asking the mail server administrator for the account settings. Most mail servers now can send you a config file that will even do it for you. I use cPanel for my websites and that is how I do it. Fairly easy to do these days. If nobody has a setting for 2007, just ask for 2003, it should work just the same.


----------



## deportu (Oct 8, 2008)

Zack, although I have not called, the settings the website provides are these and they have been working fine for a long time. I do not know where this is an issue on their end or mine. I will be calling them as soon as I am in front of the affected computer, but is there anything you can advise me to do to double check that the problem is not on the computer itself (because it does not seem to be on their end from what I'm seeing)?


----------



## deportu (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I figured it out. I had to use the outgoing server of the internet service of my client. This solved the problem.

Thank you!!!


----------

